# Shoot Starlings at bird feeder?



## Hungry Wolf

Quick question all-
I have a bird feeder that the starlings are chewing the heck out of. They will go through a block of suet in a day. They are driving me nuts! Being the law abiding citizen that I am, I was wondering if it would be legal to shoot (with an air pistol) the little rascals... I don't want to cross the line but I have to do something... Any info on laws or other ideas????
Thanks...


----------



## notmuchtime

I believe it all depends on the local ordinance for hunting/shooting in the city/township where this activity takes place. There is no closed season on starlings and there is even a bounty on them although I read somewhere that the bureaucrats are thinking about removing it. I know here where I work, Auburn Hills, there is absolutley no hunting of any kind in the city. We had to spend hundreds of dollars to buy and install a "Bird X-Pellar" to keep the starlings away. We also use a powerful propane cannon to scare them away.


----------



## Hunter333

Have you tried not puting out the block of suet or whatever else is attracting them to the area? Or perhaps getting another kind of feeder, one that they cannot chew through?


----------



## Hungry Wolf

So as far as the State / DNR is concerned its not illegal to kill them? It would just depend on local ordinance or regulations? Thanks again...


----------



## snaggs

...............Some farmers in years past put out poisioned seeds when they knew the starlings were migrating to/from....this was fast acting poison...these birds were so troublesome they would sit atop the young corn plants and eat only the top of the ears...thereby destroying the ear..or at least dwarfing the growth....these birds would travel in groups by the many thousands................................Now for the COMORANTS...:rant:


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

I live in the corner of the only 40 acres of woods in the middle of farm country. Needless to say this time of year the starlings are all over this woods looking for nesting cavities.

After a bad day at work I sit on the deck with a full choked 20 pump and a box of 8's and pass shoot the buggers. I've found them harder to hit than ducks.

FBD, Holland, MI


----------



## multibeard

Starlings are not protected in any way.

Fact is in one place in Michigan a state or federal agency just poisoned off a big bunch of them.


----------



## mallardtone-man

Ha! Killing starlings is a topic that is dear to my heart, without being long winded I will tell you a little about starlings and why we should kill every one of the little bastidges.... 

The European starling was only introduced to the US in the late 1890's by settlers, I beleive that the original bunch consisted of only 80 or so birds released in New York, since then thier populations have skyrocketed out of controll. Starlings are one of the most damaging invasive species to ever hit the US. They are well known for ravaging crops, spreading disease and hugely competing for living space with many of Michigans natives species. The starling is a a very agressive hole dwelling bird and competes with wood peckers, warblers I believe and even wood ducks. Rather than make thier own nest/dwelling a starling will wait untill another bird has settled in and corner it. They usually kill thier oppenent with thier sharp beak and talons, there are even many documented cases or starlings running off or killing wood ducks! The season is open year round, and I encourage you KILL THEM ALL. If you do a little research you will find that many people take it quite seriously and kill many thousands of birds armed only with a pellet rifle. I used to have a feeder in my yard designed for starlings, I had a 15yd shot from the balcony, it was a tray of dry dog food with perches over it and a peice of 3/4" plywood as a pellet back stop. I have probably killed over 100. 

So yeah, kill them please, not only is it the right thing to do, it is alot of fun. I bought a 1 pump 1000fps .177 pellet rifle with a browning scope on it just to do the job.


----------



## William H Bonney

mallardtone-man said:


> Ha! Killing starlings is a topic that is dear to my heart, without being long winded I will tell you a little about starlings and why we should kill every one of the little bastidges....
> 
> . I used to have a feeder in my yard designed for starlings, I had a 15yd shot from the balcony, it was a tray of dry dog food with perches over it and a peice of 3/4" plywood as a pellet back stop. I have probably killed over 100.
> 
> So yeah, kill them please, not only is it the right thing to do, it is alot of fun. I bought a 1 pump 1000fps .177 pellet rifle with a browning scope on it just to do the job.


My story is very similar to yours,,, only thing is,,I've killed upwards in the 1000's of them,, LMAO. They eat the dog food. Its funny,, my dog looks like one of those zebra's in Africa,,, except their starlings on his back instead of the other birds.


----------



## dongiese

WH,

I think i'll buy the boy some pellets and let him have some target practice. we are over run buy them damn things in GC.


----------



## redneckdan

Far Beyond Driven said:


> After a bad day at work I sit on the deck with a full choked 20 pump and a box of 8's and pass shoot the buggers. I've found them harder to hit than ducks.
> 
> FBD, Holland, MI


I wish I lived outside the city limits. Sounds like a good way to cool off after a long day at work. I image that full choked 20 pretty much turns them into a pink mist.


----------



## thedude

my grand-daddy used to give me 25c a head for every starling i shot out of his yard because they scared the bluebirds away and pooped everywhere.

he also used to pay me 1$ for every gopher. used my daisy until i was 11 and my dad got me my first .410. It took 1 summer and they haven't had a gopher since . still get a few rotten starlings though.


----------



## Bowslayer

Those little #$%^&*S make me mad. Every year they try building a nest in my grill. I got wise to it and now I watch out my window for one to fly in there. Then I slowly walk out and place beer bottles in the two openings and well, all I can say is grilled Starling doesn't smell all that good. :evil: :lol: I guess I could just get a cover for it but what's the fun in that!


----------



## William H Bonney

dongiese said:


> WH,
> 
> I think i'll buy the boy some pellets and let him have some target practice. we are over run buy them damn things in GC.


Tell him to be careful Don, even us "adults" have accidents every once in a while, accidently got the neighbors,,,,,well lets just say,,,,, the SWAT team was wanderin' around the neighborhood for a while,,, LMAO. Kinda intimidating when the SWAT team pulls up in a tank and knocks on your door.


----------



## Ron A

And ALL you guys call yourself........ SPORTSMEN??


----------



## William H Bonney

Hurry up and sneak on your seatbelts,, I see the MS.com Police in the rearview mirror.


----------



## oldforester

Ron A said:


> And ALL you guys call yourself........ SPORTSMEN??


Reducing the population of an invasive, introduced, nusance bird species is a very positive action to take in promoting native wildlife. It is especially valuable in areas where neotropical birds are having problems due to habitat reduction and competition for nesting cover. 
Sounds like sportsmen taking positive action to me.


----------



## Ed Michrina

Ron A said:


> And ALL you guys call yourself........ SPORTSMEN??



No, There is no sport in it. They just sit there They are pest as stated before. If it's legal to shoot in your neighborhood more power to ya.

Kinda funny this is brought up. I found 2 dead starling in my backyard today .


----------



## answerguy8

Ron A said:


> And ALL you guys call yourself........ SPORTSMEN??


You're not serious are you? These guys are talking about reducing the population of an invasive species. Not any worse than killing mice.


----------



## Rencoho

I have a woodduck box in my pond and can attest to the fact they do indeed drive the wood ducks away. I watched just the other day as the hen attempted to enter the box only to have a pair of starlings swoop down and drive her away, discouraged by the constant harrassment from these birds they eventually left. Oh, and this very same thing happened last year too. Now, being a sportsman, I'm inclined to take whatever measures ncecessary to help these ducks nest sucessfully.


----------

